
We tested Europe’s new lie detector for travelers and triggered a false positive - rchaudhary
https://theintercept.com/2019/07/26/europe-border-control-ai-lie-detector/
======
noonespecial
So more ableism for the neurotypical. Great.

I fully expect to fail these sorts of things as a matter of course. I can't
wait.

